# Must have Mountain Dew!



## Court92890 (Mar 26, 2012)

So Achilles is always snatching stuff off of the counters when he thinks no one is looking....caught him in the act this time! staring down a cup of Mountain Dew thinking no one was around lol


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I caught Tailer in about that pose and scared the fur off of him...no more surfing! My timing had been perfect! So, did Achilles like the Dew?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow what a great shot. lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Busted! Great shot, you must have been really quiet slipping up from behind for him not to have heard you or he was so engrossed in that Mountain Dew nothing would have distracted him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I believe I would hjave a similar look if you left some MT. Dew where I could get it!


----------



## KellieTheGoldenGirl (May 29, 2012)

My dog is always jumping up on counters and taking sandwiches and stuff off it. We can rarely leave stuff out on the counters!!


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Busted!

Made me think of this commercial I'm sure most of you have seen, but if not it's a must for Golden Owners 

Golden Frames Cat Pepsi

Commercial


----------



## Brewer24 (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha great shot! Perfect timing... Brewer did the same thing with a raw chicken breast, ate the whole thing, They are so **** smart 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Court92890 said:


> So Achilles is always snatching stuff off of the counters when he thinks no one is looking....caught him in the act this time! staring down a cup of Mountain Dew thinking no one was around lol


Ha! When you catch him also counter surfing chocolate bars, you'll know he's decided to be a computer programmer.

Mountain Dew and chocolate are 'nectar of the gods' for programmers LOL


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha, the things our dogs do when they "think" we are not looking. Or just the things our dogs do when we are looking!


----------

